# Sermon Prep Using Scrivener?



## KMK (Sep 8, 2012)

I am intrigued by this software. Does anyone (on PB who is reading this thread) have any experience with it?


----------



## Tim (Sep 8, 2012)

I have never heard of it, but after checking it out, I like the table of contents/outline on the left side of the screen. As one who is in academics, this seems slightly better than the outline view of Microsoft Word, which I am presently using to work on an especially long review paper.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't use it for sermon prep as it was not around when I needed it. I do use it for major theological research projects. Wonderful environment. Can't say enough about how good the tool is.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Sep 28, 2012)

Try the free trial if they have it still. I looked into the beta for Windows. It has good potential, except that for me MS Onenote had more flexibility and integration with Word and Outlook. 

Scrivener is designed to integrate web-clippings with pages and pages into chapters and books. It is designed for book writing and movies, etc. It did not have the Harvard outline form (I.A.1.a) etc.) which I use for sermon outlines. It will output pdf and txt (as I recall). It has a nice graphical overview of a book division, for instance. It comes with an interactive tutorial b/c you will have a learning curve.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 28, 2012)

At first glance, I thought this said: Sermon prep using a screwdriver! Oh well, whatever it takes. I'm all ears.


----------

